# OIL ASHORE ON NAVARRE BEACH



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Oil is now washing ashore on Navarre beach. this is confirmed by to people. if you are near navarre beach please investigate and report.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

if that is true,game over!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww I wouldn't worry about, probably just natural seepage :bpts


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

The most I can find, references the beach cleanup done to make oil clean up easier... Oil is 69 miles from navarre at last update.
Hope this is the explanation rather than oil already here...:reallycrying
Brent


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

The report I got was that authority's were there testing and the said it was oil, the area is around the first public access on the west side.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Can anyone CONFIRM this yet ?? :crying


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

i was out at the site of the new pier two hours ago and so nothing but the normal water you see when it is rough. With that being said it will impact the beach, its inevitable and just a matter of time


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Oil experts


----------



## Spear (Oct 6, 2007)

Saw on TV this morning they were having to use future casts to estimate where the oil is now, because the clouds are blocking sattelite pictures, but with wind shifting to the south Sunday they were projecting oil would be on Pensacola Beach on Monday.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (01/05/2010)*Oil experts


I read your original report and it seemed very level-headed...thanks!


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

is there a bag limit on fish that wash up on the beach . i wonder if the fwc would let me have a big snapper mounted. we cant catch them but the oil companies can kill em by the thousands along with everything else. pisses me off.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I was out there this morning walking the beach with CERT to move up any debris that might get oil coated off the high water line and didn't see any. just saw a forecast on tv that Monday is when it will likely come ashore in Navarre.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

The web cam link below doesn't show any on the beach that I can see.When you pull the cam up be patient because this cam rotates and takes many shots of the beach. Many are blurred but a lot are close ups of the beach.

http://www.destinpasslive.com/navarre-beach.html


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *samiams (01/05/2010)*i was out at the site of the new pier two hours ago and so nothing but the normal water you see when it is rough. With that being said it will impact the beach, its inevitable and just a matter of time


I was at the east end of navarre park about this same time and asked a gentleman that just came out of the water if he had seen oil yet and he said that that was what he was checking for...was this you?

Also...I drove the entire distance from navarre to ft pickens and stopped all along the way and noticed nothing more than the dirty foam on the shoreline that is usually present during these types of windy/wavy conditions. having said that though, I did not have any "oil testing" kit with me to do a "parts per million" test.


----------



## jiggyw/it (Apr 24, 2010)

My kids called about an hour and a half ago and they were out by Ft. Pickens and oil is already washing up.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Oil, Navarre Beach? Just go out next week and scoop up a couple metric tons....

Damn.
Stresslesss


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Latest reports are that oil from DH will not be here (FL) for 72 hours. Odds are against these local oil sightings being: 

(a) oil

(b) oil from the DH

Think about it, the Gov. was here today along with GOD only knows how many CG personell, plus you got the local gov., plus the FDEP and a media that can't wait to report the news of oil on our beaches.


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

no sir it wasnt me, didnt really talk to anyone and i was there with my 7yr olddaughter


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I apologize to all that have read my last post. I messed up and called someone out that I shouldn't have. I have apologized to Brad King through a PM also. 
I have deleted my posts and I ask that you guys delete yours that have the quote in it. 
Sorry everyone, most importantly Brad. I messed up.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *SharkSlayer (02/05/2010)*I apologize to all that have read my last post. I messed up and called someone out that I shouldn't have. I have apologized to Brad King through a PM also.
> I have deleted my posts and I ask that you guys delete yours that have the quote in it.
> Sorry everyone, most importantly Brad. I messed up.


Thank you so much for the clear up brother... Very stand up thing to do.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

My family and I participated in the Perdido Key pre-oil arrival clean up this afternoon. The beach had lots of the typical heavy surf foam on it, but no oil yet. I will tell you that oil is not our only problem though. We either have 1] some really, really bad chain smokers out in the Gulf or 2] Cuba is going to have a serious bout of lung cancer in it's population in the near future! We picked up hundreds, if not thousands of butts in a 1/4 mile stretch. I've been going to the beach all of my life and I never realized how bad the cigarette butt problem is. Please refrain from throwing your cigarette butts in the water if you smoke. Obviously they aren't bio-degradable. I'm not a tree hugger by any means, but I know a bad thing for the environment when I see it...


----------



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

Picture of Navarre Beach May 2, 2010
Correction - This is Opal Beach just West of Navarre Beach.

























t


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't put my finger on it to touch it, or smell it, but it looks like the standard Pensacola/Escambia bay foam sludge that is result of discharges from our industries and Escambia Wastewater Treatment Facility. Mixed with the pounding surf it makes for a brown foamy looking frothy sludge.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

> *oceansbreeze (03/05/2010)*Picture of Navarre Beach May 2, 2010
> Correction - This is Opal Beach just West of Navarre Beach.
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. I have seen photos like these for the last three days. People crying wolf! I know you all have lived here long enough to know when the water is rough that the beaches are covered with brown seafoam. We are not projected to be hit with the goo until ATLEAST 72hrs. Hell, Wunderground puts us out till the end of the week. Lets not get ahead of ourselves. Enjoy the LACK of oil while we still can.

Remember, triple check everything you read with additional research. Trust nothing as face value. This BP situation raises too many questions in my opinion. I smell some sour sh** and i feel as if we will all suffer because of it. The oil is one thing, but imagine the $7+gas and total economical chaos that will ensue if things are not cleaned up fast. Not to doom and gloom, but i forsee bad times ahead for America. And i think the bankers, wall street tycoons and oil companiesmay be piggy backing on this to helptake the money out of our taxes and into their pockets. A billion dollar clean up is nothing when you can charge $8 a gallon for years to come. They will reap hundreds of billions!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

It's on Perdido Key too , just the same brown residue that's left over from the high tide line ... NOT oil (yet) , every time we have large Surf this occurs ............


----------



## oceansbreeze (May 1, 2009)

After seeing this topic, I stop at Opal Beach yesterday and took these pictures, I did not nor am not going say what it was or was not, I really don't know, but I felt this is what was being talked about when this topic was started a few daysearlier by others.


----------



## Dixsea (Oct 1, 2009)

bowhunter I can confirm the oil. I saw some girls rubbing it all over their bodies by the pier. lol


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20100504/NEWS01/100504029/Paranoia-anxiety-grow-with-oil-spill


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Agreed, a little bit of overkill for our area for the time being. The oil is making a Westward move due to aWestward current and light winds.

http://response.restoration.noaa.gov/book_shelf/1912_TM-2010-05-05.pdf

http://response.restoration.noaa.gov/book_shelf/1915_TMF72-2010-05-04-2100.pdf


----------

